# What is a glass chimney?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

I have heard of this device used in spawning on other sites. I am not sure exactly what it is and what its use is. Could you possibly explain the glass chimney to me?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A glass chimney or "hurricane glass" is what is used to cover oil lamps. A glass that is open on both ends. Used for seperating females from the male but allows visibility.


----------

